# Looking like it might be doable to night



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

SE 8 - 10 dropping to 5-7 later hope I'm not jinxing myself


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

We're going to launch at Billy Goat about 5am to try our luck with the rod n reel tomorrow. Let me know how you do!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Neap tide. Waste of time.:thumbdown:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Death From Above said:


> Neap tide. Waste of time.:thumbdown:


I agree but my grand daughter has been begging to go and with the wind forecast I figure it would be better than sittin at home. The weather man missed it again blew 10-14 the whole time we were out and the water was not good. She did get to stick one about 3lbs and we spooked a few more and passed on a few small one and got to see a few falling stars. So overall
Not a bad night spent with the GD


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats to your GD!


----------

